# Batch-File Sortierung



## Nicole1989 (24. September 2007)

Huhu Leute

Also ich habe da ein Batchfile und ein Textfile....im Textfile befinden sich Hostnamen...jetzt habe ich mithilfe des nslookup Befehls die IP-Adressen herausgefunden und diese in ein File umgeleitet. Natürlich kommt da dann gleich alles mit:

Server:  xx.xx.xx
Address:  xxx.xxx.xxx.xx

Name:  xx.xx.xx
Address:  xxx.xxx.xxx.xx

Server: xx.xx.xx
Address:  xxx.xxx.xxx.xx

Name:  xx.xx.xx
Address:  xxx.xxx.xxx.xx

Nun ist mein Wunsch, dass anhand der Addresse im File sortiert wird...

Also dass nur noch: 
Address:  xxx.xxx.xxx.xx
Address:  xxx.xxx.xxx.xx
Address:  xxx.xxx.xxx.xx

oder einfach (dann aber anhand der Nummern sortiert) ausgegeben wird.

Server: xx.xx.xx
Address:  xxx.xxx.xxx.xx

Name:  xx.xx.xx
Address:  xxx.xxx.xxx.xx

momentan sieht das Ganze ganz eifach so aus:

FOR /f %%f IN (nslookup.txt) DO nslookup %%f >> ip.txt

Falls mir jemand bzg. Sortierung ein Tipp geben könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Liebe Grüsse Nicole


----------



## deepthroat (26. September 2007)

Hi.

Probier's mal so:
	
	
	



```
( FOR /f %%f IN (nslookup.txt) DO nslookup %%f ) | findstr /b Address: | sort >> ip.txt
```
Gruß


----------

